# je voudrai avoir accès à un dossier d'un ami qui as un PC. Comment faire de mon mac?



## Netkoh (27 Mai 2002)

Bonjour,
J'ai un pote qui as un PC sous XP pro (beurk) et j'aimerai pouvoir de chez moi accéder à ce fichier pour y choper des boulots que l'on fais en commun. Bien sur il faut qu'il soit connecté au net je pense. 

Y a t'il une solution simple? un petit logiciel gratuit qui puisse fonctionner avec mac et PC?

Es-ce que par AIM (logiciel de messagerie) on peut avoir cet fonction? je sais que sur PC oui mais sur mac je ne sais pas...`

Merci pour vos réponses.

Bonne semaine.


----------



## LCT (27 Mai 2002)

Votre ami peut vous télécharger le fichier par e.mail en pièce jointe avec son navigateur.
Vous trouverez ce fichier dans la boîte aux lettres de votre propre navigateur.
Encore faudra-t-il que vous puissiez lire ce fichier avec votre Mac.
Pas de problème en principe s'il s'agit d'un fichier Microsoft pour PC (Excel ou Word, par ex.).
Mais pour répondre à votre question il faudrait demander à votre ami avec quel logiciel il a créé son fichier.


----------



## melaure (27 Mai 2002)

il existe aussi des services de disques virtuels sur le net qui sont accessibles via un browser donc pas de soucis de compatibilité Mac/PC


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2002)

si ce sont des gros fichiers et que vous avez une petite connection vous pouvez faire une connection ethernet par cable.il y a d'autres forums qui y sont consacrés.
voila


----------



## Netkoh (27 Mai 2002)

Ouai mais en faite j'avais oublié de précisé que c'est par distance, donc par internet. Je voudrai choper un dossier ou il y a des photos qui sont sur son disque à distance donc de mon mac a son PC et inversement .

Mais on m'a dit que par AIM on pouvais le faire. 

Voila. 

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2002)

ICQ le fait aussi ou par @mail si tu veux....sauf si c trop gros.(je te deconseille plus de 5 mo)


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2016)

c'est marrant, en sujet similaire il me propose celui la 

donc dropbox (pour pas faire de hors sujet)


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2016)

naas a dit:


> donc dropbox (pour pas faire de hors sujet)


Sous Classic !?


----------



## naas (19 Mars 2016)

ah oui, bien vu


----------



## rompre99 (21 Mars 2016)

Installer Filezilla server sur le PC (serveur FTP) et partager le dossier en question avec celui-ci.
Tripotage de routeur pour rediriger le port 21 sur le PC.
Et utiliser Fetch ou autre client FTP sur le Mac.

PS : Si le PC a une adresse IP dynamique du FAI, utiliser un service comme Dyndns pour avoir un nom de domaine.


----------



## r e m y (21 Mars 2016)

aCLR a dit:


> Sous Classic !?


Le problème c'est surtout qu'on est en 2002 et Dropbox n'existe pas encore!


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2016)

Et ouvrir un serveur FTP sur sa machine en installant le routage _ad hoc_, faut avoir confiance.


----------



## r e m y (21 Mars 2016)

et une simple clé usb envoyée par la Poste, en 13 ans, je pense qu'il avait le temps de la recevoir!


----------



## naas (26 Mars 2016)

par contre en 2002 les clés USB c'était des 512 Mo non dans le meilleur des cas


----------

